# What is the purpose of the Elvs?



## Thalion (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been reading what happeneds 2 mortals after they die and what there purpose of there souls are. men and hobbits (most likely) are 2 wait till the ending of the world where they will sing in the second music of the aniur. And the dwarfs are in a sepret hall of mandos and wait utill the ending of the world were they will help aule in the rebuilding of the world after the second music. but what of elvs? tolkin never stats what he planed for them, but what do you think? my own guess is that he has no plans for them, they were made to last as long as the world because they are bounded to it and after the worlds end, he will let they reside with him and the new world will be for men.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Thalion...

I don't recall, Tolkien ever wrote anything about the Elven-spirits after Ea comming to an end.

My believes is, that the elves, like the dwarves, will be aiding in the rebuilding of Ea, after the 2. music of the Ainur.


The only text, of Tolkien, I for now, can find is this (...and that, I guess, says it all) :

The last lines of Chapter 1, Of the Beginning of Days, The Silmarillion :


> _*...whereas Ilúvatar has hot revealed what he purposes for the Elves after the World's end...*_


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 22, 2011)

I Know I read somewhere that elves in Mandos can wander throughout Aman but cannot leave it's shores until the final battle or after. I wish Tolkien would have wrote more about the final battle and the end of days, like Lewis did about Narnia.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?14441-The-fate-of-the-Elves


----------



## Elthir (Mar 23, 2011)

In letter 245 Tolkien notes that neither Elves nor Men were fully informed about the _ultimate_ destiny of the other, and that what the End of the World portended for the Elves they did not know, 'though they no doubt had theories'.

And the reader can find some of these theories in _Morgoth's Ring_, in _Laws And Customs of the Eldar. _For example, it was believed by the Elves that each _fea_ came from God: 'therefore many of them hold that it cannot be asserted that the fate of the Elves is to be confined within Arda forever and with it to cease.' 

Note ii discusses the fate of Men, and includes the theory that Elves and Men will become one people. Another is that some Men, if they desire it, will be allowed to join the Elves in New Arda, or to vist there, though it will not be their home. 

The most widely held supposition (as noted in one place anyway), is that the fate of Men will be wholly different.

See also Finrod's discussion with Andreth :*)

And the commentary/notes to _Athrabeth Finrod Ah Andreth_ (all in Morgoth's Ring)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 25, 2011)

But if it was for the elves to just cease at the end, then they really wouldn't have any purpose throughout all of Middle Earth through all the ages. I mean a lot of the greatest heroes of ME were elves before men came around.


----------

